# Home Theater System - Receiver + Speakers



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Any of you into audio system? Looking for some suggestion to get mid range system...maybe around 600$? something like 3-400$ onkyo and what's a nice speakers? bose? 2-300$ speakers? something decent, good value for the loonie. I am really interested in 3d ready...hopefully next year, I'll upgrade my tv to 3d tv.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

What about used stuff? or is a receiver pretty much like computers? they get outdated quick?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Holidays,

Unfortunately I don't think you'll get much bang for you buck with $600 total. Maybe a decent receiver on sale, like boxing day. I haven't kept up too much with who's better but I do like Denon. The better models, are definitely upgradable, through downloads. As for speakers, you should go check out the sound for what you like. Every company has deferent sounds. I'll like more low end so some speakers definitely don't work for me. Bose is nice but if you are looking for surrond sound, you aren't get much at that price. Space might also be an issue which makes Bose nice but there is a price to pay. 

Do you have anything now?? If so, I would buy it slowly, get a receiver, and use speakers you have. I believe Bestbuy carriers Denon and Yamaha, both great companies. Futureshop I think has Onkyo which is also a great company. Boxing day has some great deals usually, so I would start there. I have gotten some good deals from both of those stores. I have a Kenwood receiver which is 5.1 but I can adjust to 7.1 by adding another amplifier. Mine is a few years old but still runs great!! Regular price was $1400 and got it around $600.

Speakers I have are Paradigm series 5 and I love them. I do run a polk 12" sub which is also pretty good but Polk audio isn't as good as they used to be.

As for used that could work but it is a bit of a tough thing because you don't know the people. You can't see if has been abused. Generally if you are getting some higher end product you will be ok. They tend to keep it in better condition. If they are selling its probably because they want something better. Electronics when taken care of can last a long time! I have a receiver my parents got of 30 years ago and it still runs quite well. Speakers are kind of the same thing, if they aren't abused shold last a long time. If you do go used, check the rubber shroud of the speaker closely for cracks or damage.

I'll keep my eyes open on some deals and if I come across any I'll let you know.

Later
Wil


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Will, what do you think about harman kardon? I saw a system for 800$ at future shop, I don't see it online though, the receiver may be similar to this http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/harman-kardon-7-1-channel-hdmi-home-theatre-receiver-avr-1600/10130317.aspx?path=d1d57eaffdff40fd9f8acee613f7e5f5en02

How about Bose cinemate? http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/bose-cinemate-series-ii-home-theatre-speaker-system/10131232.aspx?path=db7ce5317200e4ed0bc3c01f984ab25den02

Is 3d ready a different connector?

do you recommend pionneer receiver?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Harmon kardon used to be a good company. I haven't looked into home theater receivers in awhile so I'm not sure where their quality is nowadays. Pioneer I have always loved. I think very good products that are well made. Pioneer would be a company I would consider also. They used to make some of the best plasma tvs out there. If I could find one and afford it. I would get one. Not sure why they stopped. 

At the end of the day it's best to figure out your rough budget and what options you defintely need and probably want. Then from there you can determine what u need. Do you need 4 hdmi inputs? Probably not. But maybe you do. Is it good to have extra. I thnk so. I don't know much about these new HD dslr cameras but I would think they have hdmi capability if they are hd. So maybe you want a receiver that can plug into the front. Makes life easier. Or you can have a cable already plugged in the back then just hidden when not in use. Just some food for thought. 

As for 3d cables. Not sure but I believe they are still all the same. You would use hdmi cables. As for a receiver being 3d ready. I'm not sure what that means. Maybe just something for upconverting?? Maybe some else can chime in on this. 

As for those speakers, I'm not completely sold on those 1 or few speakers do all. I haven't listened to them but I'm not sure they can replicate a true 5.1 or 7.1 as well as 5 or 7 speakers can in the correct spots. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Wish I could help out but audio kit is not my thing. My dad however is an audiophile but he's got Totems, Watt Puppy, Quad, KEF, and I think Tanoys.

I've seen the Paradigms at audio shows and various audiophile stores before. Nice speakers and IIRC are Canadian and out in Oakville but I could be wrong.

Only thing I can think of it the KEF's you may be able to find ~$300ish used or less. IIRC my dad has a second set. When I was big into handheld gaming many moons ago I hooked up the gameboy to system and the speakers came out sharp and good bass as well (I'm not much of a bass person). For audio like female vocals (Rebecca Pidgeon, Sara K, Diana Krall, Patricia Barbara) is wasn't bad as I remember.

You thinking going full solid state with the audio gear? I'm not really into the home theatre stuff tho my dad has an interest in it but is more an audiophile with his gear. Sorry can't help much.

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/search/?areaID=25&subAreaID=&query=kef&catAbb=sss


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Some nice equipment there Aqua.

As for 3D ready, it means that the receiver will transfer 3d signals to the TV. Alot, of people run everything through the receiver, then to the TV. So bluray player to the receiver via HDMI then from receiver to TV via HDMI. In my opinion its best to run a cable directly to the TV from the player for video and one from the player to the receiver for sound. This gives you the most direct route from the player. May not be feasible depending on the player though.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks Will, Thanks Aqua


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

speaking of cables, without good quality cables which could run you around $300 themselves you are defeating the purpose of a good quality system to begin with.

They are often overlooked but are a important part of sound/picture quality.

What you deem to be quality sound and picture is going to vary from others opinions....listen to a few products and decide from there, afterall, you wil be the one viewing and listening.

Then you have your powerbars...another key part of a good system. You can now find them capable of routing your video cables along with audio and power....not to mention, a good one will guarantee safety with a $10,000 replacement value on your system if damaged by power surge, etc...

I run all cables and power thru a power bar...currently using sony products...1000w 7.1 sony receiver, 7.1 sony surround sound satellite speakers w sub. on a 50" Samsung 3D Tv

For the computer...Altec Lansing 7.1 on a Dell Dimension 5150

Both on Monster Cable powerbars.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

xr8ride, do you have 3d ready receiver? how do you like sony sound system? did you compare with others like pioneer or yamaha or bose or hk?


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

xr8dride said:


> speaking of cables, without good quality cables which could run you around $300 themselves you are defeating the purpose of a good quality system to begin with.
> 
> They are often overlooked but are a important part of sound/picture quality.


But keep in mind monster cables are overpriced for what they are
http://consumerist.com/2008/03/do-coat-hangers-sound-as-good-monster-cables.html (Coat hanger v. monster cable comparo)

Cables for digital interconnects (HDMI, ethernet, spdif coax, optical) don't make a difference, as long as they work the cable is fine.

I'd visit mono price for cables - they ship from the states are good quality and have decent prices (although they are missing the name bling some other products have).


----------

